# Sticky  March / April Prep Journal and To-Do Thread



## Roadking

What are you planning on? Inspire us.

Matt


----------



## terri9630

Getting a PO box so these â¢@#" mail thieves don't get any more of my mail! Other than that just getting the garden ready to plant. The mesquite hasn't leafed out yet so the seedlings stay inside for now.


----------



## DW

Since the chickens are in the back room...I think it's finish the coop!!


----------



## pmondo

garden is started with Cole crops the rest will have to wait another month or so my garden is better then any store i can depend on the garden cant say the same for stores

oh what an i planting corn,squash,peppers,cucumbers,beans of all types,melons,potatoes,carrots,broccoli,cauliflower,cabbage plus much more


----------



## AngieM2

terri9630 said:


> Getting a PO box so these â¢@#" mail thieves don't get any more of my mail! Other than that just getting the garden ready to plant. The mesquite hasn't leafed out yet so the seedlings stay inside for now.


Have you reported it to the police and the post office. Messing with the mail is a federal crime and if they can catch the person, they do prosecute.


----------



## terri9630

AngieM2 said:


> Have you reported it to the police and the post office. Messing with the mail is a federal crime and if they can catch the person, they do prosecute.


Yes, of course. It's happening all over town. Or all over "out of town" I should say. Reporting it the first time in Jan is when I found out it had been happening since Nov. The Sheriffs dpt has made some arrests but it hasn't stopped. They caught 2 old ladies with a back seat full of other people's mail. Home burglaries have gone way up too. A guy up the road came home from a trip and found his house _completely_ empty. Another had his Gator taken right out of his barn in the middle of the day. As far as I'm concerned, my big dogs are earning their feed.


----------



## CountryCabin

Building more 4x8 raised beds (again) and trellis on both long sides of the beds so can grow up, as well as bed growing.
Attaching trellis up top (attached to the side trellis) so can hang, hanging pots from them as well. 

That really increases the growing area without using a lot more ground space.

Also more 4x4 raised beds for Honeyberries, that I will be putting in those. Likely will do the trellising up top on those also.

Just have an odd feeling will need more soon. 
Better to have extra growing space, then wish you had, if things really start falling apart.


----------



## sisterpine

terri9630 said:


> Getting a PO box so these â¢@#" mail thieves don't get any more of my mail! Other than that just getting the garden ready to plant. The mesquite hasn't leafed out yet so the seedlings stay inside for now.


I was thrilled that my mesquite leafed out 4 weeks ahead of last year! You can bet I got the garden a.s.a.p.


----------



## sisterpine

My summer kind of got here with a bang LOL. I live at 4200 ft in the southeast Arizona desert. We do get traces of snow and I am at the lowest elevation in the area so we run cool too. I am praying for a taste of fruit from my own trees this year. They are three years old in the little orchard so I would not expect any from them but I have a few old trees that I have been taking really good care of that I am hopeful for. Mostly I have been making tree wells (so I can water when it is too windy to use the sprinkler system in the orchard) and trying to get my spring cleaning done. We just turned on the evaporative cooler a day ago and now my house is quite dusty all over again!


----------



## Spinner

Not an intended prep, but hey, never look a gift horse in the mouth, lol

A neighbor gave me about 40 laying hens cause he got tired of feeding them (he doesn't eat eggs) and doesn't want to be tired down to them anymore. 

I have a coop, but will be updating it to hold the extra chickens.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Ummmmm….. Let's see.... Since the Tornado, we have been replacing every garden tool we had!! We never know what we no longer have, until we start lookin for it. I was just in a discussion with dh, begging to get the guys out to build my greenhouse....again. Dh and I are still up to our ears rebuilding/remodeling other structures.... We are waiting for the weather to moderate. We have been 40+degrees below normal. I am undecided about a large garden this year.... I have not been able to have one the last two years. I also need to a chicken coop in my plans....At least get it on the punch list. My hope for next year is a Market garden, both Vegs and Flowers. I will find something to can up for sure!! I purchased a Harvest Right Freeze Dryer, and It will have my attention for most of the time...I hope!! lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I ordered 60 Fruit Trees today … which will require me to purchase and install an electric fence.. dang freeloading critters. They just about stripped the orchard, last year. I plan to order tree gators this weekend..... Fire up the mulcher and get things going.....Lord knows, there is plenty of downed branches to chip up. I am not going to do a back to Eden garden, again. We have a tick problem.... As much as I like the idea.. it just didn't work for me.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Most of the snow is gone, but its still extremely wet so no outside work can be done. I picked up a few downed sticks and piled them in the front of the house because its too wet to venture into the back yard. My tomato seeds have mostly come up and my sweet potatoes are about ready to take over the kitchen sink. I figure another week before the pepper seeds are up. 

Our Aldi store is closing for remodeling April 1 until sometime in June so I want to do a two month stock up on items I buy there by the end of this week. 

Also, want to buy a few more seeds if I can find a store that carries anything beyond the very typical seeds. I did not receive any seed catalogues in the mail this year for the first time I can recall. I'm old fashioned and don't like to shop online and hate that so many of the stores I've always shopped at are now gone. I think with all the local stores closing that will contribute to the pain in a SHTF situation where the internet is down or gone.

Texasdirtdigger, my favorite hoe blew in with a tornado. Found out where it came from but they didn't want it back so I've been using it since 1979.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Ann - I have no clue where our tools went...… but, some one got some good stuff. Our farm was touchdown for an EF4... so, we didn't get any items, other than on old billed cap.... that was all. 
Anne


----------



## Grafton County Couple

We've been working around the snow (firewood/inside projects) that's still covering most of our place. Getting what we can done until it's gone. Looking forward to increasing the gathering/growing of our food and cooking outdoors.


----------



## VICKI1

I see no one has posted here for awhile. Season's are changing so I'm just wondering what everybody is doing to change with the season. I know I'm am still trying to get as much out of my garden as possible. I also need to do some repairs in my chicken coop. It's been so hot when I'm off work that I haven't done as much as I should have. Now that its trying to cool off I think I'm feeling panic because I'm behind. I also need to finish my raised beds that I started this year. I have the first row of bricks in place and used them but I have more to make them a little higher and I would like to get that done. I'm going to plant some grass seed by my chicken run just to make it a little cooler. I also planted grapes in the spring and I need to get the wire up so they have something to climb on. I have the brace post in just not the wire. Let us know what you are doing to get ready for fall.


----------



## VICKI1

I have transplanted 6 blackberry plants. I'm not sure if it's the right time or not but I did it. I think if I keep them wet they should be alright. I am going to pick up a new buck this weekend to put in with my does. I haven't bred them in 2 years so I'm hoping for the best. I want to finish another raised bed this weekend and plant my garlic. Hopefully the timing is right on the garlic. If anyone disagrees please let me know! I also have some Iris bulbs to get planted. Still need to get to the chicken coop. Grandkids are playing school sports right now so that is my priority. Is there anybody that sands and stains the shovel and hoe and rake handles? Just wonder if you do it every year before you put them away for the season??


----------



## cowboy joe

converted unused room in the house to seed nursery...started seeds way early due to recent events. Looking at converting unused pasture to community garden with squash, zucs, hi volume, easy to grow crops...the high tensile, energized fences should discourage the local wild life. Moved a bunch of box planters onto the south facing enclosed porch. They'll hold transplanted greens that were started in the house. Hoping the 'crisis' is short lived...not counting on it so planning ahead. Next project, root cellar in the old dirt floor basement to hold over root crops, winter squash, etc...meeting w/like minded neighbors to talk about coop / alliance...


----------



## cowboy joe

I sold / gave away almost all my possessions including my greenhouse in preparation for a move. As fate would have it, the SHTF, the real estate market is non-existent so here I am. I started seeds early which meant converting the front porch to a make shift greenhouse. So far so good...40' of greens in make shift planters sprouted & growing...along with plenty of squash & tomatoes sprouted. Sadly, the peppers are being stubborn.


----------



## VICKI1

The only thing I started this year was some pepper plants from old seeds. They came up but are sure spindly little things so I'm not sure they will prove to be much. They are what they are. I do have my potatoes planted. I am going to set out 2 tomato plants and put a clear tote over them. Its a little early to put out the plants but I will give it a try. I have some strawberry starts to plant and hope to get that done this afternoon. I want to clean my barn this week. Still working in the garden to get ready for the season. I have berry starts coming up and I need to move them so my patch doesn't get too crowded. I would love to have a greenhouse. Maybe in my future??


----------



## 101pigs

AngieM2 said:


> Have you reported it to the police and the post office. Messing with the mail is a federal crime and if they can catch the person, they do prosecute.


We had a lot of mailbox damage 5 years ago. For about 2 years. People knew who was doing it but law enforcement was a bit lax and didn't catch the fellow. He rode around at night on his 4-wheeler doing the damage. He did crash his 4-wheeler and broke a lot of bones. He can't drive anymore. No more problems with our mail.


----------



## Olhomestead

Mostly dealing with lots of snow. But getting our rabbits ready for breeding season. Planning on a new house this spring so lots to do there. We will do most of the work. Finish rebuild on snogo trailer n haul as much freight as I can to the cabin. Always a remodel in our house to finish. Beautiful wife is leading the charge on ordering seeds n plannig garden n greenhouse. 
Most importantly is to hang out with my family. 4 year old grandson n 6 month granddaughter. And of course my best friend my beautiful wife.


----------

